# Pfad mit Kurven



## unlord (5. April 2004)

Ich im gfxen noch ein ziemlicher  und wühl mich deswegen durch alle möglichen Tuts und bleibe mal wieder an der ersten Anweisung hängen ^^... man soll mit dem Pfadwerkzeug folgenden Pfad erstellen:







ich blick aber mal wieder nich wie man einen Pfad machen soll der nicht nur gerade verläuft sondern auch Kurven hat :/... da ich jetzt ca. 3 Stunden dran rumprobiert hab, frag ich lieber mal bevor ich noch verzweifel -.-... wie mach ich in Pfade, die Biegungen haben? 

mfg
unlord

P.S.: hab zwar vor das vor das http:// bei dem Bild da ein [IMG] gemacht, aber es will halt nich ^^... na gut müsst ihr halt auf den Link klicken und euch dort das Bild anschauen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

Pfadtool:

Ankerpunkt setzen (Maustaste drücken)  zm nächsten Ankerpunkt ( Ende der Kurve ) Mausklick und - *nicht loslassen*  - und bei gedrückter Maustase den Pfad "krümmen"...

Im Handbuch, bzw. in der HIlfe ist dies zusätzlich noch sehr schön beschrieben....


----------



## unlord (5. April 2004)

mh ehrlich gesagt hab ich da noch Probleme...

also ich gehe auf Rechteck-Werkzeug und erstelle einen Pfad... dann geh ich links nebendran auf das Ankerpunkt-Hinzufügen-Werkzeug und klicke einmal an der äußersten Stelle ganz links (halte die Maustaste aber nicht)... dann das gleiche ganz rechts, bleibe aber auf der Maustaste und ziehe die Maus nach unten... dann kann ich es zwar verkrümmen aber es bekommt nicht die gewünschte Krümmung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... wie gesagt, ich kann mich bei PS ziemlich dumm anstellen  

mfg
unlord


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

LESEN! 

Geh mal nach oben und lese meinen Betrag nocheinmal langsam!


Pfadwerzeug ( Zeichenstift ) und *nicht* Rechteckwerkzeug, weil wie der Name schoon sagt erstellt dieses Werkzeug ein Rechteck.


----------



## unlord (6. April 2004)

jo jetzt klappt es... gibt nur noch ein paar Probleme bei der Umsetzung, z.B. dass mir Photoshop sagt, es gebe ein Programmfehler wenn ich den Pfad schließen will... und außerdem das ich zu blöd bin ein richtig geraden Pfad, so wie den auf dem Bild, zu zeichnen :/... bei mir zweifle ich daran, dass es mit diesem Werkzeug klappt, da siehts besser aus wenn ichs male ^^

thx
unlord


----------



## Andhof (6. April 2004)

Man kann auch Pfade erstellen, indem man andere Werkzeuge benutzt außer diesem Freiform-Zeichenstift-Werkzeug. Du kannst z.B. die Formen, die du bei den Rechtecken und Co findest benutzen. Dazu musst du nur oben das mittlere der drei Symbole anklicken. Da gibts die symbole von links nach rechts, formebene, dann Pfade und Pixel füllen.


----------



## unlord (6. April 2004)

Jop, danke dir


----------

